
A Berkeley View of Systems Challenges for AI [pdf] - kensoh
https://www2.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2017/EECS-2017-159.pdf
======
Upvoter33
Probably the trickiest part in here is the piece on adversarial learning - I
think this will be very hard given current technology and will likely lead to
a lot of failure in deployed AI if something much more robust is not realized.
But, an interesting problem space for sure...

~~~
kensoh
My background is in test automation (on user interfaces). Is it correct to say
in ML the concept of test automation is irrelevant? Because during training
and predicting the model is already being validated for accuracy and
correctness.

------
eli_gottlieb
Personally, I can only really speak to the challenge of Moore's Law ending,
but for anyone who can work with systems like Kami or Clash while also
understanding AI algorithms, there will be some golden opportunities to design
and sell accelerator boards.

------
sbuccini
Wow, an incredible author list.

